

The Virtual Revolution (BBC iplayer link) - anupj
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00qn37q/hd/The_Virtual_Revolution_The_Great_Levelling/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I watched this and was very disappointed. Not recommended - go build something
instead.

